# New Police Cruiser from Ford - looks interesting



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Boile said:


> I want to know how I can get a mounting hardware for a laptop like the cops have. It doesn't have to be that fancy... just something sturdy.


http://www.laptopproducts.com/BMW-3-Series-All-p/10253.htm

This is a good one and it's so much cheaper....

http://www.prohoists.com/LAPTOP_NOTEBOOK_COMPUTER_CAR_OR_TRUCK_Mount_stand_table


----------

